# Not Sure What To Do



## Kerryjoey (May 26, 2011)

Hi

I havent posted for a while but really need some help!

I have a gorgeous 3 month old female cockatiel called Bella and am really struggling. She won't come out of her cage, she hisses when anybody goes near here, she WILL NOT take food from us BUT she seems perfectly happy in her cage. She plays, eats well, sleeps well she doesn't seem to want to know anybody! She is often left with her cage door open to try and encourage her out but she just pokes her head round and back in again.

So, where have I gone wrong and how can I try and tame her and comfort her a bit. 

Thanks
x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Start from scratch 

Leave your hand in the cage for 15-20 mins per hour and talk calmly keep doing this untill she doesn't back away from your hand

After she is used to your hand slowly move towards her but if she backs away wait untill she is calm and then try again

When you get next to her offer your finger or hand to her

You could do this with millet in your hand

what i find that works to is take her seed out the cage and place some on your hand and if she is hungry she will have some

What about wing clipping which i have also done to all mine to tame them and for their safety too


----------



## Kerryjoey (May 26, 2011)

As soon as I put my hand anywhere near she is flying at me and bashing herself on the cage. I just don't want her to get hurt! Ill keep on trying xx


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She will calm down in the end just still keep your hand in there


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I was in the same boat when I first got my Lulu. She was 3 months when I got her. Each day I tried to get her to come out, take food from me and interact with me. I started by doing exactly what IPerry says to do. She eventually started accepting food from my hand. Actually, that was the first thing she did. The only time she came out was if she fluttered out because she refused to step up and let me take her out. I had to grab her a couple of times, but it was for her own good.

I got her used to my hands. We would just hang on the couch and relax. Then I rewarded her with a treat. I started to whistle to her this one particular whistle which she now knows. If I whistle this she comes over to me immediately.

It takes time and patience. You will get there. It took about a month and a half- 2 months for her to really come around.


----------



## Kerryjoey (May 26, 2011)

I managed to have a move around in her cage today and although she opened her beak and backed off, she didn't hiss or go for me so thats a start!

I just hate the thought that she is unhappy 
x


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I really thought the same thing. But, it's not about unhappiness. Just needs time to get used to you. She is three months, but how long have you had her for?

Lulu hissed at me for weeks. Eventually, the hissing stopped and I didn't even notice when it did! Until I thought about it.


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it also depends upon whether she was parent raised or hand raised. IMO hand raised fids seem to get adjusted to their new enviironment a little easier and faster than parent raised birds. My tiel, Ollie is 4 1/2 months old. She was parent raised and the Pet Shop told me that it would probably take a little more time and LOTS of patience for her to be tamed. I've had her about a month, and slowly but surely she is getting more used to me and my home. I haven't forced her in any way nor scared her. Hands of humans seem to be a real problem for most birds, especially when they first come to live with us. 

In time, I just know you and Bella will become "best friends"! Hope you will share pics with us now and then!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Kerryjoey (May 26, 2011)

I spoke to the breeder I got her from and he said it may be that she has bonded to my son and is so protective of him and sees myself and my husband as the enemy? He said all is not lost though and to keep trying. He also advised to clip her wings as that may help her bond to us a bit more! Im feeling positive though and am determined to tame her and befriend her!

x


----------

